# Water/fuel filter



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What's everyone using for water/fuel filters/seperators these days? I was hoping for a compact unit with a dranable clear bowl, but most of them are pretty tall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

While the drainables are nice, I prefer a standard spin on. They’re cheap and if you think you have water you are probably replacing anyways. If you’ve got enough water that you are draining through the separator, then you’ve got bigger problems than any filter/separator can handle anyway. Just my take on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Last two boats have had no issues with the Moeller ClearSite composite.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Been boating for 40 years and never used a filter other than inline.

Only issue I ever had was due to poor gas from a low volume gas station.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Been boating for 40 years and never used a filter other than inline.
> 
> Only issue I ever had was due to poor gas from a low volume gas station.


Mine never stopped my motor from running, just cheap insurance in case shit happens!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine never stopped my motor from running, just cheap insurance in case shit happens!


Mine either. Just some pretty good sputtering, but never stranded. Took only a few trips to isolate the cause and never had one since.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Mine either. Just some pretty good sputtering, but never stranded. Took only a few trips to isolate the cause and never had one since.


The only water I ever got in my tank was on my last boat. The poly tank had a belly in the top and the vent nipple had a crack. I finally figured out where the water was getting in while watching a trickle of water go in the hatch from an ice chest on the front deck that had the drain plug out. The water pooled on top oc the tank and I watched the telltale bubbles coming from around the base of the nipple. No true bad gas issues from the pump.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've never had an issue either, at least since I started treating my fuel years ago. However most of the dealers I'm contacting abut the outboard insist on one as part of the install. I wonder if it has something to do with the warranty.

I figure I'd rather install one myself then let them do it at 4x the price.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, ever since I got a really bad load of gas in pine island, I will never run w/o a w/f separator. Ankona was using a much smaller than average separator by Unikas....

I vote for the clear bowl because they can be emptied on the spot and keep you going.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuel treatments are a waste unless you are storing fuel a long time or it’s formulated for your motor like Yamaha Ring Free etc. That’s another ten page thread. Most if it is snake oil with dye to make you think it’s something special.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've conducted my own tests on treatments and honestly don't listen to debates on them anymore. StarTron and Stabil for ethanol are the 2 I use. If you have E10 that sits for more then 18 days then it's cheap insurance. I've had gas over a year in a generator with no issues, snake oil with dye wouldn't keep it usable.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I would not operate any outboard but especially the four cycles without a 10 micron fuel filter between the tank and engine cowling unless you enjoy replacing Yamaha fuel injector filters. Carbureted engines are much more tolerant but particle free fuel is good.
The Yamaha four cycles have three fuel filters under the cowling. It is much easier to replace a spin on fuel filter annually or every 100 hrs.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just stop buying gas with ethanol. Every Wawa has ethanol free.

If you buy ethanol gas and have to store it. Dump it out before you store the item and you guarantee you solve the problem.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not chasing down non ethanol fuel anymore. Yes every wawa has it, if you have a wawa, but when you are on a long extended trip what do you do? The worst thing you can do is go back and forth. So it makes more sense from a convenience stand point to just treat E10, which is cheaper then non-E. I've been running this way for a decade or so, and haven't had a lick of fuel related issues since, I'm not changing what I know works perfectly now. I'm just adding the extra filter/seperator as added insurance, and because the dealers require it for the install.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are no ethanol free stations around me either and I’ve never had any issues with it. I run Yamaha Ring Free additive and top my fuel tank off on the way home from any trip even if I only burn a couple of gallons. 
A filter can’t hurt anything!


----------

